# multi session logging



## test123s (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have a mac os installed and i would like to get multiple sessions by either telnet'ing or using other way from around 10*windows XP systems.

when i tried to telnet to mac os,I am getting a session. But when tried from other pc,i could see the session opened first i.e i am not able to invoke multiple sessions but could see only single session wherever i am trying to login.

Can someone help me in getting muti sessions in Mac OS.

Regards
test123s.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 26, 2009)

Howabout ssh instead of telnet?  You can have multiple ssh session going, even using the same username/password credentials, all in their own "session."

Of course, this all depends on what it is you're trying to do with the session -- whether shell access would suffice, or whether you'd need something more along the lines of RDC on Windows (ie, GUI).


----------



## test123s (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks a lot for your guidance.

What I need is to invoke separate sessions using telnet.

I am using windows XP which doesnot have ssh ..

Need your help on this.


----------



## fryke (Feb 27, 2009)

Just use an ssh-client on Windows XP. Not that outlandish...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 27, 2009)

There are plenty of free ones:

Cygwin
PuTTY
etc...


----------



## test123s (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks a lot for all your help.


----------

